# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Add Project Timeline With Charts and Comparisons Excel 2011 for Mac

## kikaas

Hello!

First of all, thank you for all the help you've been giving me, reading your helpful solutions posted along all the threads.

I recently dove in in some excel professional-ish stuff: macros, VBA, pivot tables, etc (I was used to do college work related only), so I need your help.

I'm doing a very complete report of my company sales, and I'd like to do something similar to this template I found on office's official website:

(I couldn't attach, so here's the link: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/te...i:TC102930047|)

Instead of "month income", "month expenses" and "month cash flow", I'd like to have the "daily sales", "week sales" and "month sales", but with the nice slider on the bottom, so we can scroll all over the data I have (sales per day since 2011 in a different worksheet, same workbook).

Is it possible? For example, in the daily sales chart, can I have it linked to the column that has the total of the day searching by the column that has the correspondent date? 

I also would like to compare (in a chart) the sales by day, for example: sales of october 2nd 2013 vs october 2nd 2012, and change it for an everyday comparison. 

Is it too difficult? Can you help me out?

Many thanks in advance!!!

----------


## amita.harij

Hi,

Checkout data analysis page in lynda website. I think you can find the complete solution for all your queries related to excels and macros

Thanks!

----------


## kikaas

Thank you!

----------

